# Whole Milk



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Do any of you drink a lot of whole milk every day?

I have lost a few pounds in weight recently (I think from extra morning training etc), and I want to gain another stone or so quite quickly.

Would drinking 2litres of whole milk a day be a bit much on the guts?

I guess I would drink 1 pint of semi skimmed milk a day at present.


----------



## tye (Nov 2, 2014)

hi ive started with Soya Milk only problem is rather smelly wind!! lol


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Zola said:


> Do any of you drink a lot of whole milk every day?
> 
> I have lost a few pounds in weight recently (I think from extra morning training etc), and I want to gain another stone or so quite quickly.
> 
> ...


I drink over a litre a day broken down into two shakes. Good way to add calories


----------



## -dionysus- (May 29, 2011)

Have 500ml with every meal. It's not that difficult, everyone is different I love milk so can it does not mess my belly up

My pal gets acne and awful guts when he has too much milk. Gomad is something else


----------



## Hudson (Nov 30, 2012)

I've drunk 4 pints of whole milk a day in the past, never gave me any digestion problems. Just started getting a bit lardy, changed to semi for a while but ain't drank any milk for months other than what goes on my cereal and the odd cuppa. Shakes taste pretty crap with water tho imo.


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

As long as you have not got a lactose intolerance then get it down you.... :thumbup1:

Always have these on my shopping list.......


----------



## Hudson (Nov 30, 2012)

raptordog said:


> As long as you have not got a lactose intolerance then get it down you.... :thumbup1:
> 
> Always have these on my shopping list.......


Considered gold top but was worried about the amount of fat, decided it would be healthier to add evoo, peanut butter etc. Do you check cholesterol, blood pressure etc? Do you eat other foods to combat potential problems?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I just like the taste of milk and drink a litre bottle during the morning and have a bit in my shakes too to add a bit more flavour.

The whole milk I just find too creamy.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Milk Fat Does a Body Good


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

Hudson said:


> Considered gold top but was worried about the amount of fat, decided it would be healthier to add evoo, peanut butter etc. Do you check cholesterol, blood pressure etc? Do you eat other foods to combat potential problems?


Get checked out twice a year....the full works.... full bloods/ cholesterol etc/ liver count etc.

Do suffer from high B/P but only if on a cycle.... it is nothing to do with the milk..... current

readings which I check a few times a week average out at 117/78 which for my age is not too bad....


----------



## Hudson (Nov 30, 2012)

Mingster said:


> Milk Fat Does a Body Good


Thanks mingster, interesting read. Read something a while ago that you should avoid milk when cutting or is it fine as long as it fits your macros? Not that it really matters to me I have to drop cals pretty low to cut, if I had a couple pints of milk I wouldn't be eating anything else lol. Just curious.



raptordog said:


> Get checked out twice a year....the full works.... full bloods/ cholesterol etc/ liver count etc.
> 
> Do suffer from high B/P but only if on a cycle.... it is nothing to do with the milk..... current
> 
> readings which I check a few times a week average out at 117/78 which for my age is not too bad....


Cheers raptor. Good to know, easy way of adding calls when bulking. And I was tryna be healthy on the tasteless red top crap haha


----------



## MrTwisted (Sep 14, 2014)

Been drinking 4 pints a day for 6 months. Weight is going up nicely and 0 stomach issues.

At 8 pints a day, my stool turns pale and becomes pretty lose. So thats about my upper limit.

I fùcking love milk. Gold top or blue if I can't get gold.


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

Do you mean you want to gain a stone in fat? I cant tell if you mean muscle or fat,it comes across as fat


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

MrTwisted said:


> Been drinking 4 pints a day for 6 months. Weight is going up nicely and 0 stomach issues.
> 
> At 8 pints a day, my stool turns pale and becomes pretty lose. So thats about my upper limit.
> 
> I fùcking love milk. Gold top or blue if I can't get gold.


Do you drink whole or skimmed? Love milk myself knewst to drink pints of whole milk made me fat though


----------



## MrTwisted (Sep 14, 2014)

Whole milk. Anything less tastes watered down to me.

Not exactly worried about getting fat, super physical job means I need all the help I can get just to get to maintenance calories on a daily basis


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

raptordog said:


> As long as you have not got a lactose intolerance then get it down you.... :thumbup1:
> 
> Always have these on my shopping list.......


Never heard of gold top. Is it more nicer?


----------



## MrTwisted (Sep 14, 2014)

armor king said:


> Never heard of gold top. Is it more nicer?


It's higher fat content than whole milk. 89kcals per100ml

Tastes creamier aswell obviously


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

MrTwisted said:


> It's higher fat content than whole milk. 89kcals per100ml
> 
> Tastes creamier aswell obviously


Ill have to try that. Bet it would be nice with chocolate protien powder


----------



## MrTwisted (Sep 14, 2014)

Sold in tescos (jersey milk gold top) asda and I believe aldi aswell lol


----------



## mcfly666 (Jun 10, 2014)

I love unprocessed milk, bit of a pain to get sometimes though.


----------



## Amazin (May 22, 2014)

http:// [URL=http://saveourbones]http://saveourbones.com/osteoporosis-milk-myth/[/URL]

ain't any of you worried about the potential danger of drinking tons of Milk?


----------



## MrTwisted (Sep 14, 2014)

No. And learn how to post a hyperlink lol


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

organic ftw


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Zola said:


> Do any of you drink a lot of whole milk every day?
> 
> I have lost a few pounds in weight recently (I think from extra morning training etc), and I want to gain another stone or so quite quickly.
> 
> ...


I drink loads of milk I used to drink about 6-8 pints at least everyday and put loads of size on. but I drank full fat milk and as well as becoming strong as an ox and making good muscularity gains you will deffo gain a belly like this. milk for me is natures own protein/weight gainer drink. but now I drink about 4 pints a day and find thats good. maybe try skimmed or semie skimmed milk instead... doesnt taste as good but much lower in fat and still as high in protein


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

bigaldevlin said:


> I drink loads of milk I used to drink about 6-8 pints at least everyday and put loads of size on. but I drank full fat milk and as well as becoming strong as an ox and making good muscularity gains you will deffo gain a belly like this. milk for me is natures own protein/weight gainer drink. but now I drink about 4 pints a day and find thats good. maybe try skimmed or semie skimmed milk instead... doesnt taste as good but much lower in fat and still as high in protein


Cheers mate. I have gained about half a stone from drinking whole milk haphazardly, one day a litre the next day 500ml. Strength good in the gym, but as you say it pushes the stomach out a bit! I don't mind a bit of fat gain if it's quite small, I just need to review my diet a bit more.


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Zola said:


> Cheers mate. I have gained about half a stone from drinking whole milk haphazardly, one day a litre the next day 500ml. Strength good in the gym, but as you say it pushes the stomach out a bit! I don't mind a bit of fat gain if it's quite small, I just need to review my diet a bit more.


glad to hear its working. and sounds like a plan!


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

MrTwisted said:


> Whole milk. Anything less tastes watered down to me.
> 
> Not exactly worried about getting fat, super physical job means I need all the help I can get just to get to maintenance calories on a daily basis


Same here, on the move all day. Milk is a great option.


----------



## Ritchie_Canes (Jul 16, 2014)

Zola said:


> Do any of you drink a lot of whole milk every day?
> 
> I have lost a few pounds in weight recently (I think from extra morning training etc), and I want to gain another stone or so quite quickly.
> 
> ...


I tried this a couple of years ago , lasted 4 days, serious sh!ts :lol:

GOMAD: How to Gain 25lbs in 25 Days with Squats & Milk | StrongLifts


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

I don't drink but i prepare cheese out of the whole milk


----------



## elliot438 (Mar 9, 2013)

I would rather drink whole milk then any reduced fat ones that have been messed with even more


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

I tend to have skimmed milk in tea and semi skimmed in cereal. I do drink Almond Milk and Coconut milk though. Great in shakes as well.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

full fat milk is very good food source, i drink about 4 pints a day.. just make sure you drink lots of h20 to


----------

